
Awk by example, Part 1 -- - doki_pen
http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/linux/awk/1/
======
lidmith
Thanks, I was interested in an Awk learning resource, and this looks like
exactly what I would want.

~~~
telemachos
You might also take a look at Sed & Awk, co-authored by Daniel Robbin's
father, Arnold Robbins.

[http://books.google.com/books?id=m4ZzElQZxcoC&dq=sed+awk...](http://books.google.com/books?id=m4ZzElQZxcoC&dq=sed+awk&printsec=frontcover&source=bn&hl=en&ei=hVAITJjTDsGB8ga5z7yQAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAw)

~~~
silentbicycle
_The Awk Programming Language_ is vastly better, IMHO, and half the size.
Brian Kernighan co-wrote it. It's _that_ good.

The awk chapters in Bentley's _Programming Pearls_ and _More Programming
Pearls_ and Peteris Krumins's Awk One-Liners series
([http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-
part-o...](http://www.catonmat.net/blog/awk-one-liners-explained-part-one/))
are worth a read, as is the source for awk. (nawk, at least - haven't looked
at gawk).

------
hillad
$ awk -F":" '{ print "username: " $1 "\t\tuid:" $3" }' /etc/passwd awk: {
print "username: " $1 "\t\tuid:" $3" } awk: ^ unterminated string

Needs to be

$ awk -F":" '{ print "username: " $1 "\t\tuid:" $3 }' /etc/passwd

------
malomalo
This is an exact copy of
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-awk1.html?...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-awk1.html?ca=dgr-
lnxw07LinuxAwkP1&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=GR), not sure who's copying who...but
the article on IBM is from July 2008

~~~
bingaman
Funtoo is Daniel Robbins site and the article you've linked is credited to
Daniel Robbins as well.

Really nice introduction to awk. I've been meaning to dig a bit deeper into it
and this is straightforward and easy.

